# VBA Macro trying to start when opening word.



## JSteff (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,
When I open word without selecting a document it pops up a message that says "Microsoft word needs VBA language support to complete this action. This feature is not currently installed. would you like to start it now?"

This also happens when I start it by clicking on a word document. How can I see what his trying to start with word? There is nothing I want to start with a VBA Macro in it.

Any help appreciated.


Thanks
JSteff


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi JSteff,

What version of Office? Is your current version an upgrade installation, or an installation with components configured for iunstallation on first use?

See, for example: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928326/en-us


----------



## JSteff (Jun 6, 2008)

2003 Word. I bought the computer on ebay, it was pre-installed, and did not get the original install disk. I have three copies of Office myself and could not use those disks as it was looking for a particular install disk/source.

My question now is how can I prevent the application to keep from asking for it? As I said it asks when I open word for any reason. To create a document or open one I already am working on it pops up the warning/request all the time.

How can I stop it? What is running, or wants to run that causes the actions at all? Is there a way I can get word to accept one of my disks to get the needed files off of to get it to stop?

Thanks

JSteff


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi JSteff,

You can either:
1. change the installation source and load the components from your disks (there should be an option for this on the relevant dialogue box);
2. disable whatever add-in (eg Adobe Acrobat) is triggering the message; or
3. delete any macros and their modules from all document templates.

I'd opt for #1.


----------



## JSteff (Jun 6, 2008)

macropod said:


> Hi JSteff,
> 
> You can either:
> 1. change the installation source and load the components from your disks (there should be an option for this on the relevant dialogue box);
> ...


Thanks again
JSteff


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi JSteff,

Re:
1. Do you mean change it to one of my own copies?
Yes, provided they're for the same Office version. Alternatively, you could try locating the required file on your Office CD and copy it to the installtion folder your PC is trying to access it from.

2. Where would I look for it? (Addins)
You could look in Tools|Templates & Addins, and in any of the folders referenced in Tools|Options|File locations for templates, tools and startup

If you don't get the prompt when you start Word from Start|Run with:
winword.exe /a
then you've definitely got an addin in the works.


----------

